

Statistical analysis of web performance data - bluesmoon
http://www.lognormal.com/blog/2012/08/13/analysing-performance-data/

======
cliff_crocker
This was a great overview of how to approach large data sets and make sure
your analysis is statistically relevant. The explanations were straight
forward, and make sense especially when you are looking at user data - which
typically is extremely variable and hard to analyze.

~~~
bluesmoon
thanks cliff. A compliment coming from the Big "Walmart" Data guy himself :)

